# Prayers for my bride



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 25, 2013)

Deb has been in the hospital fighting a reaction to some anti-biotics. This afternoon she has a stroke due to a blood clot. She is paralyzed on her right side. She can talk.

She is in surgery to relieve the pressure.

Please lift her up!


----------



## speedcop (Mar 25, 2013)

sent!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 25, 2013)

Prayers from here!


----------



## YellowKnife (Mar 25, 2013)

Done!!


----------



## bamaboy (Mar 25, 2013)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 25, 2013)

Prayers sent for her, for you and for the doctors.


----------



## SGADawg (Mar 25, 2013)

Prayers sent from here.  We will pray for her, you and for guidance for the medical professionals that treat her.


----------



## cramer (Mar 26, 2013)

prayers sent


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 26, 2013)

Prayers sent from here also.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 26, 2013)

Prayer for your bride and you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 26, 2013)

Praying for God to send strength and healing to you and your bride sir.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Mar 26, 2013)

Prayers sent on her behalf.


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 26, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Inthegarge (Mar 26, 2013)

Praying for a positive outcome......................


----------



## Milkman (Mar 26, 2013)

Prayers sent from here


----------



## Jasper (Mar 26, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## K80 (Mar 26, 2013)

You got it, prayers sent for you and your wife!


----------



## oops1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Prayers sent for all involved .


----------



## PastorRay (Mar 26, 2013)

Lots and lots of prayers for her!!  Keep us posted.  Blessings and Healing.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 26, 2013)

be strong Jeff.  we are with you brother


----------



## j_seph (Mar 26, 2013)

Jeff prayers for you and her. Guess this is one of those times I can somewhat say I've been there. Keep her spirits up and don't let her find any reason not to fight it.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 26, 2013)

So sad to hear this.  You will both be in my prayers.


----------



## Sargent (Mar 26, 2013)

Sent from here.


----------



## CAL90 (Mar 26, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 26, 2013)

Prayers sent. Hang in there.


----------



## coachrollo (Mar 27, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Mar 27, 2013)

Deb is much worse today! Lot's of swelling and pain. She is now having difficulty talking, still paralyzed on the right side.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 27, 2013)

I`m sorry to hear that, Jeff. My prayers are added.


----------



## Headshot (Mar 27, 2013)

Prayers added for you.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff, prayers for her, you, and the folks taking care of ya'll.


----------



## ja88red (Mar 27, 2013)

Prayers sent keep us updated


----------



## gacowboy (Mar 27, 2013)

Jeff, I am praying for her recovery and for you too.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Mar 27, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 28, 2013)

Prayers added.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Mar 28, 2013)

When you go see her, tell her she had a complete stranger stop in the middle of the airport in Minneapolis, MN to pray for her today.

God bless.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff, I just found this. I am sending up a prayer for Deb right now.


----------



## Madman (Mar 28, 2013)

Deb,

Eternal God, you know our needs before we ask. Bless your child Deb, guard her, protect her, and keep her.  Jesus Christ, Son of God, heal your daughter Deb.  God the Holy Spirit strengthen and lift her up, body and spirit, for the glory of God the Father, and the sake of your Son Jesus Christ in whose name we pray.

Amen


Jeff,

Eternal God, lift up your servant Jeff, that he might be a strong tower, full of faith and grace.  Renew in him the knowledge and faith in your Son Jesus Christ, and for His sake.

Amen

Lord, sanctify the doctors, nurses and all care givers whom you have called to the practice of healing.  Give them strength by the power of your Holy Spirit, that by their ministries the health of Deb may be promoted and You be glorified, through Jesus Christ our Lord.

Amen.

Jeff,  you and your wife go on our prayer list.
 God's peace.


----------



## sniper22 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have offered prayers for you both as well as for the medical team/staff. God has plans for each of us and I'm certain he will give you the strength to care for her. God bless you.


----------



## Ronnie T (Mar 28, 2013)

Jeff, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife.
I pray for her complete recovery.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 3, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Ellbow (Apr 11, 2013)

I hope and pray she is okay.

That is a strange reaction to antibiotics. What were they for?
I am praying her doctor can some how counteract it.

Blessings to you and your family.
El


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 11, 2013)

Deb had sinus surgery back in December. She developed a MSSA staph infection following the surgery. She was getting 2 IV's per day for over 2 months. The drug that she had the reaction to was vancomycin.

The drugs they were giving her for the reaction caused her blood pressure to get so high she had a vein in her brain develop a leak.

She is acute rehab (4+ hours of therapy per day) now and will be there for at least 4 more weeks, followed by a year of 3 days per week therapy.

She is moving her right arm and leg when stimulated. We are hoping she can get back to her normal activities in 12 months. Right now she is wheelchair bound. She has regained some speech but remains very confuded.

We have a long road ahead of us.


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 11, 2013)

Still praying for a positive outcome......................


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, you and she have a long road ahead Jess.  You know we'll all continue our prayers.  Believe me you'll both continually grow stronger through all this.
God's blessings to both of you.


----------



## CAL (Apr 12, 2013)

Jeff,
Know that our Lord knew of this before anyone did. Hold to your faith as we all continue to ask God for total healing thru our Lord Jesus. My thoughts and prayers are added to the rest.


----------



## bluefox85 (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't pray, but that is awful to hear. I really hope she pulls through this and recovers. My thoughts are with both of you.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 12, 2013)

Prayers for you and your wife Jeff.

I'll pray for you too bluefox85.


----------



## mattech (Apr 12, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## turk2di (Apr 28, 2013)

Prayers for a speedy & complete recovery!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 29, 2013)

Update: Deb is walking up to 200' with a walker. Hoping to move to a cane this week. Her right arm is finally starting to respond a little, but she has no use of her right hand.

She is working hard and making progress toward coming home. Looks like they will keep her in the hospital for 2 more weeks.

We truly appreciate all of the prayers!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 29, 2013)

Great news.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff,

So glad to hear of her improvement.  God works in mysterious ways.  We dont understand it all. Maybe we will some day.

Yall keep on working it out. Yall got prayers from here as I am typing this.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 29, 2013)

Jeff,

My prayers are being sent for Deb for her continued improvement.  My prayers also include your entire family during this difficult time.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 29, 2013)

Praise God it's great to hear of her improvement since your last post here.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 29, 2013)

Great news Jeff!!! Y'all are still in our prayers.

Please contact ssmith on here if you haven't. The book he wrote is a must read in these trying times you (and we) are going through in day to day life. I recommend it a must read for anyone.


----------



## Sargent (Apr 30, 2013)

Glad she's bouncing back.

Continued prayers.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Apr 30, 2013)

250' today with a cane! Right hand progress has been real slow. Looks like Friday is the big day! Coming home after 7 weeks in the hospital. 

In house therapy for 2 weeks followed by 6 months of outpatient.

Thanks for all the prayers! She is coming back!


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 30, 2013)

Still praying for a full recovery..............


----------



## buckfiddy (May 1, 2013)

Prayers sent for ya'll Jeff.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (May 1, 2013)

Prayers for recovery continue Jeff.


----------



## Ellbow (May 1, 2013)

Great news! Progress sounds good!
El


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 3, 2013)

Deb is home! Struggling to get around, but home!


----------



## The Original Rooster (May 3, 2013)

Glad to hear your good news Jeff. Thank you Lord!


----------



## Core Lokt (May 6, 2013)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Deb is home! Struggling to get around, but home!



Gald she is back home Jeff. Still praying cor a full recovery.


----------

